# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South), April 2009



## The Bread Guy (31 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South)
April 2009*

*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
021100EDT Apr 09/021500UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan: News report for Wednesday 01/04/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> (....)
> *Destruction of enemy military vehicles in two separate in Kandahar*
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi)
> at about three o'clock this afternoon Wednesday, the dawn of mujahideen of the Islamic state the type of car the customer RENGER Army near the district center of the southern province of Kandahar Rixtan by an explosive device planted, while in the case of the car was out of the province.  In a separate report last, after half an hour of this incident, there was a massive explosion on a convoy of foreign forces between the Mirakhor Sher Ali Kariz Province Meond the same region; when foreign soldiers on foot, escorting a convoy.  Destroyed enemy tanks and six foreign soldiers in the blast.  Then the transfer of enemy soldiers killed by their military helicopters around.
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
031305EDT Apr 09/031705UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Killing and wounding among the ranks of Enlgish (sic) troops in an attack and explosion in MusaQala in the province of Helmand 02/04/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Dead and wounded among the British in the battle and the explosion of Moses Qal'ah
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 2/4/2009
> Strong in the battle between the Mujahedeen and the Islamic Emirate English forces occupied in about the eleventh hour Thursday morning in the "Jhardh Gndh" Province of Musa Qala, in Helmand, killing five soldiers of the enemy were killed and two others wounded and fled.  Direct this battle, which lasted approximately one hour broke out when the foot patrol was ambushed with the mujahideen.  The enemy air raids on neighboring regions; but the grace of God was no damage to the enemy.  In the latest independent news, at one of only ten minutes on a tank destroyed the English forces in the region, "Zur Ko زده false," the same province by an explosive device was planted when a column of enemy tanks moving from a security point towards the center.  The explosion destroyed the tank completely, and killed or wounded all those on board.




" Killing 4 and injuring 5 from the occupiers in 3 explosions in MusaQala in the province of Helmand 04/03/09 " (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> 4 killed, 5 injured in 3 of the occupation of explosions in Moses Qal'ah
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 2/4/2009
> In the three explosions carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate at 09:10 pm yesterday on a foot patrol of foreign troops in the region, "Togi" Province of Musa Qala in Helmand Province, killing four soldiers on the spot and injuring five others severely surgery.  Reported that the foreign troops were setting up every night ambush on the road to the mujahideen and the mujahideen-borne improvised explosive device from the place before, when they arrived they were three explosions, straight through the mines and ended up among the dead and wounded were mentioned at the top.  Adds the report, after heavy explosions Mujahideen attacked the enemy with light weapons as well.




" Killing 5 and injuring 2 from the enemies in Nad Ali in the province of Helmand 02/04/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Killing 5 and injuring 2 soldiers involved in the Nad Ali
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 2/4/2009
> Was killed and seven soldiers of the enemy on the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate by during a battle in an area directly to the village of Zrgon Department of Nad Ali in Helmand province.  According to the report, which clashed directly in the battle zone when attacked by the mujahideen in large part on the common enemy forces, who provided for the region under the pretext of Kmbayn.  Resulted in the battle, which lasted about three hours in the death of five (5) soldiers and wounding four others.  After the strong attack and the battle which lasted three hours, forced the enemy forces after the losses they cause, to withdraw from the region, as the mujahideen returned to their safety.




"Destruction of a tank belonging to the Amercians (sic) in the province of Oruzgan 02/04/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Destroy enemy tanks near the American Charcheno Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 2/4/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at the second session of the afternoon a bomb on a convoy of U.S. troops occupied Assaker in the region, "Juergen" near the center of the mandate of the Directorate of Charcheno Uruzgan, resulting in the destruction of the enemy tank, killing all its crew of three soldiers.  After the explosion, the Mujahideen attacked an armed attack on soldiers, the occupiers who have to transport their dead and devastating to their tank, where the information had not yet appeared on the result of losses to the enemy attack.




"Explosion kills 5 soldiers in the province of Zabul 02/04/09 " (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Blast in Zabul, killing 5 soldiers
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 2/4/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at about ten o'clock this morning a car of the Army Ranger Customer improvised explosive device on a highway in Kandahar, Kabul, "Spini Gbergi" Clat Center near the city of Zabul province, resulting in completely destroying a car and killing the enemy about five (5) soldiers them.  Adds the report, after the explosion, Mujahideen attacked an armed attack on soldiers who had come to the transfer of their fellow soldiers, resulting in damage to the enemy car.
> The soldiers remained a long time dead at the scene.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
041830EDT Apr 09/042230UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Canadian invader patrol blew up, 4 soldiers killed in Maiwand, Kandahar 4/4/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version - Arabic and Farsi version on non-jihadi web page


> *Explosion in Meond killed four British soldiers
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at about the tenth of this morning 2009-04-04 device on a patrol of the crusader soldiers occupied an area of "Sher Ali Kariz" Meond state Department of Kandahar, killing four (4) Canadian soldiers wounded two (2) others.  According to the report, was the explosion when the enemy infantry soldiers left from the point of a security to another.  After the blast, were transported the dead and wounded soldiers by helicopter to the base airport of this mandate. *




"Attack on base of invaders near Kandahar 4/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Attack with heavy weapons on the status of the occupying forces Assaker near Kandahar city
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at the seventh, however, few of Morocco yesterday 2009-04-03 heavy weapons status Assaker occupying forces in the region, "Qhalh new" near the city of Kandahar.  During the attack, two rockets landed inside the enemy, which resulted in the rising flames of fire from inside the headquarters of the occupiers, and the spiritual loss suffered by the soldiers.  After the strong attack the enemy helicopters arrived, the soldiers were dead and wounded to the base airport of this mandate.




"Attack on che(c)k-post 8 puppet soldiers killed in Arghandab, Zabul 4/4/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Eight soldiers killed in an explosion Borngab
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at the eighth, however, ten minutes from the car this morning 2009-04-04 RENGER puppet army soldiers in the area of improvised explosive device "Pag," the new status of the mandate of the Directorate of Arghandab of Zabul, killing eight ( 8 ) soldiers of the enemy.  The car exploded when they were going to the Directorate.  After the explosion, the transfer of enemy soldiers killed, leaving the status of the Directorate car destroyed.




"Car of puppet army blew up, 6 soldiers killed in Zabul 4/4/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> A car bombing of the Army of the client in an improvised explosive device description
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at about four o'clock yesterday afternoon from a car 2009-04-03 RENGER army Customer improvised explosive device on a highway near Kandahar, Kabul, the demolished bridge in the "your skin," describes the state Department of Zabul.  According to the report, the explosion, which was with a remote control car for the destruction of the enemy, killing all inside, where up to six (6) soldiers.  The dead soldiers were taken by the enemy to the status of the Directorate, and the car is still in the devastating scene of the explosion.




"(O)ther car of puppet army blew up in Zabul 4/4/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> The destruction of an army vehicle near the customer Siauri
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at five thirty on the afternoon of Wednesday 2009-04-03 RENGER army vehicle near the center of the customer Siauri mandate of the Directorate of Zabul.  According to the report, the explosion resulted in the destruction of the enemy in a full and was killed and all those inside.  The car blew up the enemy when the enemy was a car traveling near the center of the Directorate to the new air base for U.S. forces.  After the explosion, a helicopter arrived and the enemy of the region, and the soldiers were dead and wounded to the Center Assaker the occupying forces.




"Attack on chek-post, 10 puppet soldiers killed in Zabul 4/4/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Ten soldiers killed a result of an attack on a security Shenqui
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at the ninth last night 2009-04-03 to the point of security troops in the region of the customer "Bshi item" Shenqui state Department of Zabul, which resulted in the removal of points, the enemy completely, killing all of the terms up to ten (10 ) troops.  Adds the report, during the attack sheep mujahideen dead soldiers, weapons, and burned a car parked inside a building RENGER point.  Among the soldiers killed the commander of the point as well.  God did not cause any loss of the mujahideen.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
050800EDT Apr 09/051200UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Severe battle in Girmsir in the province of Helmand 04/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> A severe Jermser <Garmsir>
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 4/4/2009
> Battle very directly at one of the afternoon between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate Assaker occupying U.S. forces at a "cold Kodlo" near (peat thousand) the status of the mandate of the Directorate of Jermser Helmand.  During the battle, which lasted about two hours, killing two (2) of the enemy were wounded, four (4) other serious injuries.  After the battle, firing indiscriminately shelling the enemy in the region of heavy fighters and missiles, injuring three people and one student <Taliban>.  The battle erupted in the region when he wanted the enemy troops launched operations against the Mujahideen, the region, where the mujahideen were suddenly attacked, and suffered losses.




" Killing 3 and wounding 2 ivader soldiers in an explosion in MusaQala in the province of Helmand 04/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 3 killed and 2 soldiers wounded in an explosion occupiers Moses Castle <Musa Qala>
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 4/4/2009
> A result of explosion, which took place in about ten o'clock this morning by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate of regular infantry troops occupied the region, "Togi" Department of Musa Qala in Helmand, killing at least three (3) soldiers and wounding two others.  The explosion at the Israeli soldiers, which was heading from their station to them, where they were Tfjiarham on the road.  Also yesterday, a tank blew up a military occupation of the region in a similar blast, "Zaro كشته de" in the same Directorate, killing all inside, where the enemy convoy was on its way to the Directorate of the Center for Jursck <Gehreshk>.




" Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan: News report for Saturday 04/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> (….)
> 
> *Two in the club suffered severe losses on the occupying*
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi)
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
051830EDT Apr 09/052230UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols  05-04-2009" - .pdf download of article from non-jihad web page


> (….)
> *2 tanks of British invader army destroyed in Helmand *
> Sunday afternoon 05-04-2009 at approximately 3 and 4 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote control landmines blew up two tanks of British invader army in Musa Qala district of Helmand province , the landmines destroyed both tanks and all the invader terrorists in them were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
062100EDT Apr 09/070100UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Attack on military invader convoy, 10 soldiers killed in Zabul 6/4/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> The destruction of the joint tanks of the enemy and the killing of 10 soldiers in a description
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 6/4/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at the fifth and half of yesterday afternoon on a joint convoy of the occupying forces and the client in an area near the village, "Mr. Karim Aka" describes the state Department of Zabul, which resulted in the destruction of enemy tanks and the killing of ten soldiers in it.  According to the report, during the attack, which was part of an ambush, a tank blew up the foreign occupiers and then targeting rocket, causing the destruction of the tank is full and the killing of six (6) soldiers as occupiers and three (3) of the Army customer.  And then fought a battle with the enemy for about an hour-long one, and in the end, one student (Taliban) was wounded.  After the attack the transfer of the dead soldiers by helicopter to their position, and the tank is still devastating the region.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
072030EDT Apr 09/080030UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"4 enemy terrorists killed, 3 wounded in direct attack in Kandahar 7/4/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Causing loss of killed and wounded enemy troops in the joint direct attack Bbnjuwaye
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked an armed attack at approximately one-on 2009-04-07 to the point of security for the common enemy soldiers (occupiers and internal) in the "railway" unknown state Department of Kandahar, resulting in damages to the killing and injury of the common enemy.  According to the report, as a result of the attack point eliminated the enemy and killed four (4) soldiers and wounded three (3), where other soldiers managed to escape.  None of the mujahideen any losses during the attack, as Ancalo fire inside a building at the end point.




"Attack on a puppet army patrol in Boldak in the province of Kandahar 07/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> An attack on an army patrol in the client Baldk
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 7/4/2009
> The mujahideen attacked the Islamic Emirate in the eleventh hour of the night at an army patrol in the area of the customer "Ketchi زيارت" Baldk near the center of the mandate of the Directorate of Kandahar.  The attack resulted in the ambush, which was the destruction of a small Toyota car Pax enemy and the killing of four (4) where the soldiers.  Sheep after the attack and weapons of dead soldiers, the mujahideen and other military missions, and the dead soldiers remained at the scene until morning.




"Burning 7 gasoline trucks for the American forces in the city of Kandahar in the province of Kandahar 07/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 7 burning trucks full of gasoline to the American forces in Kandahar
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 7/4/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at the eleventh hour of the night about an explosive device near the "value" in "the intersection of Kabul," the city of Kandahar, resulting in the burning of seven trucks carrying petrol stations Assaker U.S. territories.  According to the report, as a result of the explosion, which was great by an explosive device placed in the vehicle, burned seven (7) trucks full of gasoline, as the losses sustained by other funding trucks.  He also received a number of truck drivers in the blast.




"Destruction of a tank and killing 7 Italian soldiers in the Kandahar-Kabul road in the province of Zabul 07/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of a tank in Zabul, killing 7 soldiers Italian
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 7/4/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at about the tenth of the tank this morning, a military convoy Assaker Italian troops occupied the highway in Kandahar, Kabul, "but Xie" Bqlat Center Zabul province, which resulted in the destruction of the tank and the killing of seven Italian soldiers.  From the blast, the enemy tank was completely destroyed, killing all its crew of seven (7) soldiers as occupiers.  After the blast the enemy bridge in highway traffic and the dead soldiers were taken by helicopter to their position, leaving the tank destroyer in the region.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
082015EDT Apr 09/090015UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols - 08-04-2009"


> (....)
> 
> *4 puppet army terrorists killed in Kandahar*  - Monday night 06-04-2009 at approximately 11 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a foot patrolling unit of puppet army in Kachi Zeart area in Boldak district of Kandahar province, in the ambush four puppet terrorists were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> ...




"Explosion kills 6 puppet soldiers in Kandahar 08/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version - Arabic and Farsi version


> Explosion in Dnd (Dand?) kills 6 soldiers in Dnd
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 8/4/2009
> The dawn of the areas limited the Islamic Emirate in the twelfth hour and ten minutes from the car yesterday afternoon RENGER of the puppet army soldiers in the region, "Nakuchi" Dnd state Department of Kandahar, killing six (6) where the soldiers.  According to the report, as a result of the explosion destroyed the enemy vehicle is fully within the dead soldiers, the commander of one of the points of security.  After the blast, the dead soldiers were taken to Kandahar city, and the car is still in the burned area.




"13 enemy soldiers killed in Nad Ali, Helmend 8/4/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Killing and wounding (13) troops in Nad Ali
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Severe during the battle that took place at about the eleventh hour of the afternoon between 2009-04-08 Mujahedeen of Islamic Emirate and the joint forces of the enemy, in the village "Zrgon" state of the club, province of Helmand, killing and wounding (13) soldier in the ranks of the enemy.  News by road, fought the battle when the enemy forces wanted to launch joint operations against the Mujahideen in the region, where the mujahideen attacked the infantry soldiers.  During the battle that killed five (5) of the enemy soldiers and wounded seven (7) other serious injuries.  At the end of the battle, the enemy shelling with heavy weapons fire in the area indiscriminately, injuring two members of the Taliban and the five innocent people.




"Battle in Nov Zad, Helmend 8/4/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Clashes lasted for five hours in Nawzad
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> From the sixth morning of 2009-04-08, and even at eleven am and clashes took place face-to-face between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate of occupying forces in the region, "Alizo" near the center Nawzad in Helmand province.  News by road, three soldiers were killed in the battle to the enemy, and wounded two others.  Recall that the district center of Nawzad siege for four years by the Mujahideen, and the village population Alizi Almkatsp go kilometer and a half north of the province, which are violent clashes between the parties from time to time.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
090920EDT Apr 09/091320UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"6 killed and 3 injured from the Canadian forces in an explosion in Zhari in the province of Kandahar 09/04/09" (Google English) - Original in Arabic


> * A sign buttons in 6 dead, 3 injured in the Canadian
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 9/4/2009
> Shortly before or at the eighth session, only minutes from the morning was a massive explosion on the Canadian soldiers while they were on a foot patrol on the road between the village of the state of buttons Bahmol province of Kandahar.   According to incoming reports, the blast, which was controlled by the machine after killing (6) soldiers on the spot, and another (3) others.   After the blast, and reached the enemy's military helicopters to the region, and soldiers are still busy in collecting the remains of soldiers killed or injured. *


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
092105EDT Apr 09/100105UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

REPEAT (Official English) "6 killed and 3 injured from the Canadian forces in an explosion in Zhari in the province of Kandahar 09/04/09" - Arabic version


> *In explosion 6 NATO invader killed in Kandahar - Today morning 09-04-2009 at approximately 07:50am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up on foot NATO invaders army when they were on patrol in Pashmol area of Zhari district of Kandahar province, the landmines killed 6 invader and wounded 3 terrorists . Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf *




"Bombing Kandahar airport with two rockets 09/04/09" (GoogEng followed by official English)  -  Arabic, followed by official English version


> (Official English)  *2 mortars fired at Kandahar airport* - Today morning 2am 09-04-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired 2 mortars at Kandahar airport province, where a large number of US and Canadian invaders live the damages and casualties were not reported. Reported by Qari Tousuf Ahmadi
> 
> (GoogEng) The bombing of Kandahar air base with two rockets
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 9/4/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate was a scream in the second hour after midnight yesterday at the air base in Kandahar, which is the second largest base after the Bagram base by the occupying forces.  According to the report, rockets landed inside the air base, and no information is available on the losses to the enemy.




"Killing 17 puppet soldiers in a martyrdom operation in Lashkargah in the province of Helmand 09/04/09" (Arabic followed by official English) 


> (Official English)  *Martyrdom Operation kills 17 puppet terrorists in Helmand* - Today 09-04-2009 at approximately 9.07 am local time, two courageous Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,Mula Ahmad of same province , carried out a martyrdom operation against the puppet army in Shormano area in Lashkergha city capital of Helmand province , in the attack a Commander of puppet army Israelkahn and 17 of puppet soldiers were and 13 were wounded, also 6 military vehicles were destroyed.  We ask Allah to accept our brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All praise and gratitude are due to Allah. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (GoogEng) Killed (17) customer <client or puppet> troops in a martyrdom attack in Hkurgah <Lashkar Gah>
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 9/4/2009
> Martyrdom attack which was carried out by one of the heroes of the Islamic Emirate Moudjahid / Ahmed Al-Mulla, at the ninth on Thursday morning at the soldiers in the Afghan clients, "exhibitions of cars" on the eastern side of the Center for Hkurgah Helmand province, killing (17) soldiers, including their commander, as injured (13) other serious surgery.   According to the report carried out the attack along Mujahed man has destroyed six cars, including three Rngerat <Ranger type vehicles> and three other hip type of Toyota as a whole.  Among the dead leader, also known Israel Khan.   Carried out the attack while they were together for consultation by the roadside before the start of operations against the Mujahideen in the region.  Little on 16-03-2009 martyrdom was a similar attack by Al-Hafiz Abdul Shakoor security headquarters to the same region, killing forty-seven soldiers and injured several others injured.




"Destruction of a military vehicle belonging to the puppet forces in the province of Zabul 09/04/09" (Arabic followed by English versions)


> (Official English) *7 puppet police terrorists killed and 1 vehicle destroyed in Zabul* - Last night 08-04-2009 at approximately 8:10pm, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet police in Naritohi area of Shenki district of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 7 puppet terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (GoogEng) The destruction of the army military vehicle hit an explosive device client in Zabul
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 9/4/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate was destroyed at about the eighth Morocco yesterday, a military vehicle of the convoy of Afghan proxy forces, improvised explosive device in the region "We see God's grace," <Naritohi> the state of Zabul province Shenqui <district>.  The explosion destroyed the car completely, killing all on board of the (7) soldiers on the spot. Ater the blast, took the bodies of dead soldiers, about the status of the province, and destroyed the car still remained at the scene.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
111025EDT Apr 09/111425UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Coalition forces kill 18 civilians and set fire to two markets in a large-scale looting and plundering Kajaki in Helmand 10/04/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi version) 


> (Official English)  The joint enemy forces martyred 18 civilians and set fire to two markets in a large-scale looting and plunder in Kajaki District.  The invading soldiers accompanied by a large number of domestic troops in their arbitrary attack in the past 10 days have martyred 18 civilians, including three women, in Konjak, Larkan and Sifsar valleys of Kajaki District of Helmand Province. They have also set fire to Gandomrez and Abdar, two local markets.  A military convoy of the invading soldiers with nearly 100 tanks entered Kajaki District from the neighboring Dehrawud District of Urozgan Province on 29 March 2009.  The convoy also included a number of gunmen and tribal militias (belonging to Omar Khan and Alwal tribal battalions) from Dehrawud District whose only objective was to loot and plunder the area and to take revenge based on personal feuds.  The enemy air force first dropped heavy bombs on Gandomrez and Abdar local markets in the district with each market containing nearly 500 shops.  The invading soldiers and their puppets have looted and plundered 35 motorcycles and five cars belonging to local people in Sifsar valley alone and have taken them away with themselves.  According to local people, as a result of the operations by the invading Americans the entire area has plunged into darkness, there is no electricity and no drinking water, more than 30 electricity transformers have been hit and 40 agricultural machinery have been destroyed.  During the savage enemy operations which ended yesterday, the muojahedin destroyed two of their tanks by mines and killed 11 soldiers on board.  In the course of the 10-day fighting and bombing in the area, three Mujahideen, including unit commander Mullah Yaqub, were martyred and two others were wounded.  Reported by Qari Yusof Ahmadi
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng)   Common enemy forces killed (18) of the public the result of armed robbery, looting and burning in the local markets Kjki
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 10/4/2009
> Killed by the occupying crusader forces accompanied by Afghan forces, the client (18) of the general public, including (3) women in seven days in random areas Knczyk, the corner, and Sevsar Kjki in Helmand province, and burned the local markets as well.  Has entered the constellation of (100) and a military tank of bypassing on 29-03-2009 to the Kjki through the province of Uruzgan Dahraoot state.  It was within the power of some nationalist insurgents and the militias of the local (Omar Khan and The Wall), which does not discourage them, however, looting, theft, revenge and hostility own.  At the outset of the air force attacked the enemy on the market Jendm Reyes, and Abdarber local consortium of nearly half the place, Dokan, and hit a large bomb, resulting in the burning of hundreds of shops are full, which was filled with towels, fuel, food and other valuable purposes essential for the continuation of life.  The joint forces of the enemy during the seven days were burned or destroyed by the mines, more than (150) houses for the people of the general public in the areas of Sevsarn and corner, and Knczyk this province.  Among the martyrs of the number of farmers of this region, who were engaged in agriculture, irrigation, and Israeli soldiers to kill them immediately on their farms.  According to witnesses, after throwing the bodies of some people in the wells, or throwing stones, and Ohrkohm a brutal and horrible after the murder.  The occupying forces and their agents only in the "Sevsar" looted and stole (35) a motorcycle, and (5) of the vehicles safe and the people Astahboha with them.  According to a novel population: the pool of Americans with the occupiers in the region of darkness, no electricity, no water for drinking, targeted by more than (35) power transformers, and destroyed (40) an agricultural machine for extraction of potable water for drinking and agricultural water.   Atrocities of the enemy, which ended yesterday, which was destroyed by the mujahideen tanks with bombs, killing (11) in which a soldier on the spot.   During the clashes, air raids and direct face to face in ten days of the Taliban killed three, including a group commander, Mullah Jacob, two students and wounding others.




"Destruction of a tank belonging to the invader British forces in Maiwand in the province of Kandahar 10/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Destroying two of the British forces occupied Meond
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 10/4/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at the second session of the afternoon a convoy of tanks Assaker British troops occupied by explosive devices planted in the "Bad Achka" Meond the state Department of Kandahar.  According to the report, as a result of those who carried out the two blasts, improvised explosive devices controlling remote, destroyed two tanks (2) of the enemy, killing all nine crew members (9) British troops.  After the blast, the dead soldiers were taken by the enemy on their position when the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of light weapons fire target.




"Destruction of a tank belonging to the invader forces in Zhari in the province of Kandahar 10/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of two tanks of the occupying forces in the buttons
> Mohammed Yusuf (Iran) - 10/4/2009
> Assaker destroyed two tanks of the occupying forces in the fourth and a half hours this afternoon in the "basin extended" buttons state Department of Kandahar, when the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated explosives on a military convoy of the enemy.  According to the report, resulted in explosions destroying two of the enemy completely, killing all inside.  After the explosions, the enemy helicopter arrived at the scene, and moved troops to their deaths.




"Explosion killed 7 puppet soldiers in Kandahar 10/4/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi version) 


> (Official English) Friday afternoon 10-04-2009 at approximately 8 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a foot patrolling unit of puppet army terrorists in Mashor area in Dand district of Kandahar province, the landmine blasts killed seven terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng) Bombing kills 7 in Dnd soldiers clients - Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 10/4/2009 - Eight o'clock in the morning, only a little on Friday carried out a mujahideen of the Islamic state explosion heavily on the infantry soldiers from the Army in the village of the client "Machor" Dnd state of Kandahar province, killing seven soldiers on the spot.   According to the report road, was detonated by a great remote control, when these soldiers on a foot patrol in the area.   It is also among the dead, their commander.




"Car of puppet police blew up, 8 soldiers killed in Kandahar 10/4/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi version)


> (Official English)  Friday afternoon 10-04-2009 at approximately 4 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet police in Mahi Ghar area in Panjwayi district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and eight terrorists in it were killed. The attack was carried out when the enemy was going to their check post. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng)  The destruction of a police car RENGER improvised explosive device near the Bnjuaii - Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 10/4/2009 - At the fourth afternoon of Friday, mujahideen of the Islamic state police car in the area of improvised explosive device near the young what the status of the province of Kandahar Bnjuaii state.  Destroyed the enemy vehicle type RENGER in full explosion, killing all on board, police and the ( 8 ) soldiers on the spot.  The explosion occurred while the car was on its way from the district center point about security.




"Destruction of 2 tanks belonging to the occupation forces in two explosions in Nawzad in the province of Helmand 11/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Destroy enemy tanks result in two Nawzad
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 11/4/2009
> According to news reaching, mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate destroyed two tanks of the occupying forces in the region, "Jamal Khawaja" Nawzad province of Helmand Province, by means of explosives, when the enemy wants to carry out operations against the Mujahideen in the region. Details contained in the destroyed tank in the quarter and nine o'clock Saturday morning, the latest being destroyed in the fourth and a half hours on the afternoon of Friday, which led to the destruction of tanks full, and the killing of the two (9) soldiers were on board immediately.  And after the attacks made by the enemy captured the norm on the number of innocent people on charges linked to the blasts and their position towards them.




"Killing 10 and wounding 8 puppet army soldiers in an ambush in Nawa-I-Barakzayi in the province of Helmand 10/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing 8 and wounding 10 soldiers of the army in the Customer as a result of an ambush Naoh
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 10/4/2009
> In the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic state at the seventh and ten minutes on the puppet army soldiers who were trying to ambush Mujahideen in the area of Mazar-e "Moumn Khan" Naoh in Helmand province, killing (10) soldiers on the spot and injuring ( 8 ) soldiers others fled after the injury.  The sheep Mujahideen weapons ten dead soldiers, including (4) heavy Pekka.  After this successful attack, the soldiers managed to escape from the area the rest of the bodies of their colleagues in the field of battle so far.  At the end of the battle, which lasted for half an hour was also one of the Taliban.




"Killing 8 and wounding 11 from the coalition forces in seperate attack in Nad Ali in the province of Helmand 10/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killed 8 and wounded 11 enemy soldiers in separate attacks common in the Nad Ali
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 10/4/2009
> Clashed in a fierce battle at the eighth morning between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate Assaker the occupying forces and the client in the "village Zrgon" Department of Nad Ali in Helmand.  Resulted in the battle, which lasted about one hour at least five (5) soldiers as occupiers and agents were wounded (7) other serious injuries.  Clashed in the battle when the enemy wants to launch operations on behalf of the Mujahideen Alkmbayn, where an armed attack on enemy forces involved.  According to the latest news at ten this morning, which clashed a fierce battle with the enemy, similar to the "Chah Mirza" in the same Directorate, which resulted in the deaths of three (3) soldiers of the enemy and enable four (4) others to flee after the injury.




"5 puppet soldiers, including military commander killed in Zabul 10/4/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi version)


> (Official English)  Thursday 09-04-2009, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a puppet army vehicle in Hassan Khail area in Mezan district of Zabul province, in the ambush Mujahideen destroyed the vehicle and killed puppet army commander Hashim Ghaznavi and four other terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng)  5 soldiers killed, including a military commander in the balance - Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 10/4/2009 - In the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic state on Thursday on a car to the customer in the army of "good horses" province of Zabul province, the balance, which resulted in the deaths of five soldiers including the commander of one / Hashim Ghaznavi.  Sheep mujahideen dead soldiers, weapons, and destroyed the car of the type RENGER in full, the rest are still at the scene.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
111030EDT Apr 09/111430UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

COMMENTARY:  "Fate of NATO 10/4/09" (Arabic into GoogEng) - Arabic version - Arabic version (.html) on non-jihadi web page


> NATO and between NATO and the fate of his Ersa!
> In the third month of April of this celebrated a number of those States which are themselves members of the Atlantic Alliance (NATO) sixtieth year of the founding of this alliance in the city (Strassburk) located on the Franco-German border, and stressed the strength of influence, and hold her in the world.
> NATO over sixty years, as a result of injustice and lack of redress and equity, and support and follow every step of the U.S. Gesbp brought to the world, especially to the nation and the Islamic States and the scourge of major crises and tragedies, problems, and did not have any human, and another letter.
> NATO's military, which brings the number of its members currently 26 states, which are ostensibly to counter the threat of the former Soviet Union and close the dissemination of communism in Europe, but in fact secretly harbored the desire of America in this alliance NATO force goals for the worse, the hostility of people and battered in both parties and Oknav world in their favor, and the closer deliberately moment by moment, a hole about the genocide.
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
112220EDT Apr 09/120220UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Missiles kill 7 foreign troops near Panjwaye in the province of Kandahar 11/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version - Arabic and Farsi version


> (Official English) Rockets attack kills 7 invader army terrorists in Kandahar Saturday afternoon 11-04-2009 at approximately 2:30 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired rockets on invader army in Salahan area in Pajwahy district of Kandahar province, the rockets hit their targets killing 7 invader army terrorists, the attack create a confusing between the invader and puppet forces which open fire on each other. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng)   Missile kills (7) foreign troops near Bnjuaii
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 11/4/2009
> In the second hour and a half on Saturday afternoon killed an accusative of the Mujahedeen of Islamic Emirate (7) foreign soldiers in the area of "valid" in the province of Kandahar province Bnjuaii.  According to reports, seven soldiers were killed when the military convoy was on its way from the status of the province towards the city of Kandahar, when a rocket aimed at troops in the region mentioned above.  He said when the missile fell amid foreign troops, killing seven, and after which the evidence of clashes between the internal and foreign troops, which resulted in deaths and injuries on both sides.  The enemy convoy, the military still standing in the region.




"Destruction of a tank belonging to the English forces by an IED in Maiwand in the province of Kandahar 11/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> (Official English) Invader army tank destroyed in Kandahar Saturday morning 11-04-2009 at approximately 10:30 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of invader army in Merakhor area in district Maiwand of province Kandahar, the landmine destroyed the tank and all terrorist in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic to GoogEng) The destruction of a tank of foreign forces in improvised explosive device Meond
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 11/4/2009
> In the tenth and a half hours of Saturday morning mujahideen destroyed the Islamic Emirate of a tank convoy of foreign troops by an explosive device planted in the region, "Mirakhor" on the western side of the southern province of Kandahar province Meond.  News reported, the explosion which was implemented by a remote control, which resulted in the destruction of the tank completely, killing all on board.  After the blast the enemy cordon the area, and the transfer of troops by helicopter towards the dead position, the tank destroyer still remain at the scene.




"Killing 4 and wounding 3 from the puppet soldiers in the clashes in Nad Ali in the province of Helmand 11/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing 4 and wounding 3 of the puppet army soldiers in clashes on the club
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 11/4/2009
> At only slightly from the fourth Saturday afternoon during violent clashes between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate puppet army soldiers in an area of the village "Khoshhal" province of Nad Ali district of Helmand province, resulting in seven deaths occurred among the patients and the enemy.  Killing (4) soldiers and wounded (3) other serious surgery. The clashes erupted on face-to-face, when enemy forces wanted the implementation of joint operations against the Mujahideen in the region, hit by its foot to a mujahideen.  At the end of the clashes, which lasted nearly two hours, three wounded mujahideen.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
130345EDT Apr 09/130745UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Assassination of a regional women's counscil member in Kandahar 12/04/09 " - English, Arabic and Farsi version


> (Official English)  A female member of Kandahar provincial council was gunned down this afternoon (April 12) by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Mulla Alam Akhand area in front of her homein Kandahar city.  The Mujahidee were riding on two motorcycles and after attack com back to their base in same city. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic to GoogEng)  Curtain Ajkzi killed a member of Women's Regional Council
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Killed a member of the Women's Regional Council in Kandahar at the third and half of the afternoon on Sunday 2009-04-12 in the village of Mullah Akhund aware fourth district of the city of Kandahar by the Mujahedeen of Islamic Emirate in a surprise attack.  According to the News, was killed when it was mentioned in on the way home from the office.  Majahdan who were on a motorcycle safely returned to their positions after a successful operation.




" Killing 5 puppet army soldiers in a direct battle in Dand in the povince of Kandahar 12/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 5 soldiers killed in the battle for customers directly in <Dand>
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 12/4/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate was killed yesterday afternoon, five soldiers of the army when the customer Astugeoa Mujahideen ambush near a police security in the region, "Blnde Gonde" Dnd state Department of Kandahar.  The attack resulted in the death of five (5) soldiers and wounding two (2) other serious injuries.  After the attack, clashed with the enemy, a fierce battle that lasted almost a full hour, but thankfully did not cause the mujahideen heroes of any kind of losses.




"Kiling 4 puppet army soldiers in Panjwaye in the province of Kandahar 12/04/09"


> Today noon 12-04-2009 at approximately 11:37am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a patrolling unit of puppet army in Tolokan area in Panjwai district of Kandahar province, in the ambush four puppet terrorists were killed 3 wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Killing and wounding in the ranks of English forces in 4 explosions in Sinjin in the province of Helmand 12/04/09" - Arabic and Farsi version


> (Official English)  Last night 11-04-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with 4 remote controlled landmines blew up afoot units of British invaders army in Majed Chok and Rigistan areas Sangin district of Helmand province, the landmines killed more then13 British invaders and wounded few invader terrorists.Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic to GoogEng)  Four explosions have killed and wounded among the British in Sngen
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In accordance with the details of mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out in two hours, seven in the evening on Saturday 2009-04-11 forces occupied in the foot, "Majid Jock" Sngen market in Helmand province, killing six soldiers as occupiers, and wounding three others severely surgery.  In another independent report, after the middle of the night, an explosion took place very near the place, when the British soldiers were on their way on foot towards their coastal security; He fell dead and wounded in their classrooms. The moments after the blast, another explosion was a bomb by remote control of infantry soldiers on a patrol in the area of the occupying forces "Rixtan" in the same Directorate, which resulted in the deaths of seven (7) soldiers and wounding many others.   After the heavy explosions, the enemy occupied areas adjacent to the bombing of the Directorate of heavy bombs and artillery throughout the night, injuring two of the Mujahideen, the inclusion of a large number of innocent people.




"3 tanks of American 7 vehicles of puppet army destroyed in Zabul 12/04/09"


> The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out armed attack on a military convoy of the American invaders and puppet army in Pashiband area tof Shinki District of Zabul Province yesterday afternoon at 7pm local time.  3 tanks and 7 of vehicles belonging to the enemy convoy were damaged and 35 puppet and 13 soldiers on board were either killed few wounded in the ambush.  In attack 27 light weapons 4 RPG 7 heavy machineguns were mujahideen booty . also three mujahideen were wounded. Reported by Qary Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
130815EDT Apr 09/131215UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Destructon of a tank belonging to the Canadian forces in an explosion in Maiwand in the province of Kandahar 13/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> *Assaker destroyed a tank of Canadian troops in an explosion Bmeond
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 13/4/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at seven in the morning almost a military tank to the Canadian troops occupied by an explosive device planted, when the convoy of the enemy occupied in transit from the "intersection of Mira Creek" on the road between Kandahar and Herat Velayati.  Resulted from the explosion completely destroyed the enemy tank, killing all five soldiers (5) therein.  After the blast, the enemy surrounded the area, as the occupiers, that the soldiers are still engaged in the transfer of the dead soldiers. *


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
131630EDT Apr 09/132030UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Rockets fired at airport in Kandahar 13/4/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi version)


> (Official English)  *Today noon at 12:30pm 13-04-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired 2 mortars at Kandahar airport , where a large number of US and Canadian invaders live the damages and casualties were not reported. Reported by Qari Tousuf Ahmadi
> *
> (Arabic to GoogEng)  *The bombing of Kandahar airport air missile
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 13/4/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate fired at the second half of the session and on Monday two rockets at the Kandahar airport, home to the air a large number of Canadian and American forces.  It was reported that two missiles landed in the center tank of foreign troops parked at the airport, which resulted in the killing and wounding the soldiers, as well as material losses to the enemy.  The fire broke out in the tanks were still in flames and plumes of smoke rising from them. *




"Killing 5 occupiers near Tarinkwot in the province of Oruzgan 13/04/09"


> Five foreign soldiers were killed in Darweshan valley near Tarin Kot, the centre of Urozgan Province, at 1600 [local time] yesterday afternoon, when their tank, which was part of a military convoy, was blown up by a mine planted by the mojahedin of the Islamic Emirate.  The tank was blown to pieces in the explosion and the five soldiers on board were killed instantly.  Face to face fighting also took place with the enemy after the remote-controlled explosion. The mojahedin did not suffer any harm in the fighting.  Reported by Qari Yusof Ahmadi




"Weekly Comment! The Obama strategy also kills a four-day-old baby" 13/4/09" (English and Arabic version) - English version


> …. Although the Americans accepted responsibility for the incident the next day and offered a so-called apology for causing tragedy to a family and killing a four-day-old baby, such an apology and excuses after causing terror is unacceptable, because this is not the first and will not be the last act of viciousness by the Americans in killing, persecuting and terrorizing civilians ….


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
141115EDT Apr 09/141515UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Tank of invaders blew up in Shah Wali Kot, Kandahar 14/4/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi version)


> (Official English)  *Yesterday afternoon 13-04-2009 at approximately 5:10 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of invader army in Jaman area in district Shahwalikot of province Kandahar, the landmine destroyed the tank and all terrorist in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*
> 
> (Arabic into Google English)  *The destruction of a tank of foreign forces in improvised explosive device Shah Côte Crown
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At five in the afternoon on Monday 2009-04-13 mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate destroyed a tank of foreign troops in the region, "Jmn" Shah province of Kandahar, the state of Cote d'Crown, by means of an explosive device, when a military convoy was passing to the enemy in the region.  Enemy tanks destroyed in the explosion completely, killing all on board.  After the blast, the enemy's cordon the area, and the transfer of troops by helicopter gunships killed about their positions, and the hearth of the tank still remains in the burned area.*


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
141750EDT Apr 09/142150UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(P)uppet army commander killed in Kandahar 14/4/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi version)


> A commander of puppet army chick points in Sanzar bazaar of Zhari district in Kandahar provincial was gunned down this morning (April 14) by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in same bazaar in front of his home.  The Mujahideen were riding on a motorcycles and after attack com back to their base in the area. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Violent clashes between the Americans and the puppet army in Garmsir in the province of Helmand 14/03/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version – Arabic and Farsi version


> Violent clashes between U.S. forces and the puppet army in Jermser
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 14/4/2009
> Clashed yesterday afternoon Assaker fierce battle between U.S. forces and soldiers occupied the customer in the region, "Jkrom Barchaoh" Department Jermser in Afghanistan, and this region in a distance of five (5) kilometers south (peat thousand) the status of the Directorate.  According to the report, as a result of violent clashes and a U.S. soldier was killed by one (1) and another wounded, and the killing of three (3) soldiers of the Army customer and wounded three others seriously injured.  After violent clashes, troops withdrew from the puppet army headquarters the scene of the attack to the status of the Directorate, and the control of U.S. forces currently on the headquarters.  Said that the main reason for the violent clash between the forces of the enemy has yet to emerge, but such incidents are evidence of the non-accreditation of the foreign occupation troops and puppet army procedure, and this is proven to remove the leadership and the collapse of one of the enemy.




"Killing 5 occupiers near Tarinkwot in the province of Oruzgan 13/04/09" (Arabic, followed by English version)


> Five foreign soldiers were killed in Darweshan valley near Tarin Kot, the centre of Urozgan Province, at 1600 (local time) yesterday afternoon, when their tank, which was part of a military convoy, was blown up by a mine planted by the mojahedin of the Islamic Emirate.  The tank was blown to pieces in the explosion and the five soldiers on board were killed instantly.  Face to face fighting also took place with the enemy after the remote-controlled explosion. The mojahedin did not suffer any harm in the fighting.  Reported by Qari Yusof Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
151700EDT Apr 09/152100UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Rocket attack on airbase in Kandahar 15/4/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi version)


> (Official English)  *Today afternoon at 4:10pm 15-04-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired 2 mortars at Kandahar airport , where a large number of US and Canadian invaders live the damages and casualties were not reported. Reported by Qari Tousuf Ahmadi *
> 
> (Arabic to Google English)  *The bombing of Kandahar air base, missile
> Zabihollah / Mujahed
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at the fourth afternoon on 2009-04-15 rocket Kandahar air base, where a large number of troops Assaker Crusader territory.  According to the report, during the attack, two rockets landed inside the air base, not yet information about the loss of the enemy. *




"2 explosions killed and wounded many puppet and invader terrorists in Kandahar 15/4/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi version)


> Today afternoon 15-04-2009 at approximately 03:43pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army near the center of Panjway district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 7 puppet terrorists in it were killed one hour after Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up on foot NATO invaders army when they were on patrol in same area, the landmines killed 5 invader and wounded 9 terrorists . Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




" Killing a puppet army commander in Zhari in the province of Kandahar 14/04/09" (Arabic, followed by English version)


> A commander of puppet army chick <check?> points in Sanzar bazaar of Zhari district in Kandahar provincial was gunned down this morning (April 14) by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in same bazaar in front of his home.  The Mujahideen were riding on a motorcycles and after attack com back to their base in the area. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"2 vehicles of puppet army destroyed, 5 soldiers killed in Helmand 15/4/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi version)


> Yesterday afternoon 14-04-2009 at approximately 2.17 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a puppet army convoy in Khoshkawa area in of Lashkergah city capital of Helmand province, in the ambush Mujahideen destroyed 2 vehicles and killed 5 puppet terrorists and wounded few. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
162025EDT Apr 09/170025UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Destruction of a tank beloning to the invaders and killing 3 onboard in a battle in Gerishk in the province of Helmand 16/04/09" (Arabic followed by English version)


> Yesterday noon 16-04-2009 at approximately 11 am local time, Mujahideen blew up a tank of American invader army terrorists in Shorki area in Grishk district of Helman province, in explosion tank was destroyed and all invaders in it were killed, after the explosion mujahideen in the ambush a five hours frenzy battle started in which three American invader army terrorists were killed and many were wounded,In this five hour frenzy battle 2 Mujahideen and 2 civilian were wounded. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Bombing the tower of "Rowshan Communications" in Kashrod in the province of Nimroz 16/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Tower bombing was contrary to the company Rowshan of contacts in the Directorate of Keshrod
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 16/4/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at the eleventh night of the new tower company "Rowshan communications" in the region of the country's "beacon" Keshrod state Department of Nimroz, where they were built without official leave, defined in the Islamic Emirate was detonated improvised explosive devices by the Mujahideen, the local.  It should be mentioned that two years ago, told the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of all the country's telecommunications companies, that will be the responsibility of the company if the players in the region without the permission of the Islamic Emirate of rules and other.  And the effectiveness of the second, please contact the officials.




"Burning a truck carrying an American tank in Qalat in the province of Zabul 16/04/09" (Arabic followed by English version)


> Today afternoon 16-03-2009 at approximately 5 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a logistic supplying convoy of American invader forces in Kakrano Chino area in of Qalat city of Zabul pprovince. In the ambush 1 vehicles along with 1 tank were destroyed and the drivers . Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
171750EDT Apr 09/172150UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"5 civilians killed by the cowardly American attack in Maiwand in the province of Kandahar 17/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 5 civilians killed by the enemy in the cowardly American Meond
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 17/4/2009
> At only one quarter after the middle of the night, U.S. soldiers raided a house in the region, "Jermok" Meond Province, State of Kandahar, resulting in the deaths of five people including a senior sheikh of one family.   According to the novel the people of the region: not Iknua martyrs of the Taliban, but people were civilians, and did not have any links with the Taliban.




"Killing 4 puppet soldiers in an explosion near Geriskh in the provine of Helmand 17/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 4 soldiers killed in blast near Jursck
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 17/4/2009
> Killed four soldiers of the Army yesterday in the customer area, "Ikhchal" near the center of the Directorate of Jursck in Helmand, when the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up their car from the hip type of improvised explosive devices.  The blast completely destroyed the enemy tank, killing all four passengers (4) soldiers, including a local commander.  After the blast, the dead soldiers were transferred to the status of the Directorate, and the devastating car near a petrol station, staying in the region.




"Karzai and David McKiernan can no longer fool our vigilant nation" (Third item) 


> …. Friday morning 17-04-2009, Zabihullah Mujahid, the spokesman for the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, in a press statement, has strongly rejected the claims made by David McKiernan, the commander of the invading forces, and Hamed Karzai, the third Shah Shuja [a former pro-British Afghan king] that the Taliban use the local people as human shields. He said, they themselves admitted that civilians had been killed and that there had been no armed men in the area.
> 
> If there is any truth to their claims, they would have shown the body of at least one armed Mujahid to the journalists or would have given permission to reporters to go into the area at the first moments of the incident. If they were honest in what they say, they would have accepted our proposal for an independent investigation of such incidents.
> 
> Mujahid added that no one can now deny these facts and Karzai and David McKiernan can no longer deceive our vigilant nation. This kind of baseless, meaningless and repetitive propaganda can only show their weakness and panic. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid ….


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
182105EDT Apr 09/190105UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Destruction of 2 tanks belonging to the invaders in Maiwand in the province of Kandahar 18/04/09 " (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of two tanks of the occupying forces in Meond
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 18/4/2009
> Reach blew up a tank of the occupying forces at the tenth day in the morning, Mir Akhur Department Meond in Kandahar province, when it was heading towards the status of the enemy, the great explosion targeted, resulting in complete destruction of the tank, killing all passengers.  An hour after the incident on the other tank, "Sher Ali Kariz" adjacent to the former, killing all passengers.  After the destruction of tanks at the airport of the dead state by military helicopters to the tanks in place Asalta Bagitan incidents.




"Killing 14 Afghan soldiers in an ambush in Mizan in the province of Zabul 18/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The killing of 14 soldiers in an ambush in Zabul, the balance of the state
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 18/4/2009
> Was carried out by armed mujahideen of the Islamic state to the vehicle, the internal forces at the tenth this morning in the "flood" the balance of the state Department of Zabul, which resulted in the destruction of three vehicles of the type of Ranger, killing all the passengers were soldiers, four of the ten soldiers.  Operation was carried out through the ambush, the struggling sheep and all the weapons and military equipment of the enemy, not to the mujahideen any kind of losses.  The destructive and cars are still dead bodies in the yard, leaving the process.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
191645EDT Apr 09/192045UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"7 puppet army soldiers killed in Kandahar" - .pdf permalink to non-terrorist web page


> Today noon 19-04-2009 at approximately 12:48pm, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in YakhSa area of Panjwai district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 7 puppet terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhamad Yousuf Ahmadi




"Killing and wounding from the ranks of the enemy in a face to face clash in Nad Ali in the province of Helmand 19/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Dead and injured in clashes in the ranks of the enemy face to face in the club
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 19/4/2009
> In the clashes, which took place at about ten o'clock on Sunday morning between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate common enemy forces in the region, "Khushal holistic" to the club to boycott the state of Helmand, killing two soldiers of the enemy were killed and three others were injured.  In direct clashes, which lasted about half an hour, and used the heavy and light weapons, was one Mujahid said.




"Destruction of bulldozers and military vehicles of the invaders in Gerishk in the province of Helmand 19/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of bulldozers and military vehicles of the occupation of Jursck
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 19/4/2009
> In the blasts carried out by successive mujahideen of the Islamic state at the ninth Sunday morning on a military convoy of foreign troops in the region, "Churki" Jursck in Helmand province, which resulted in the destruction of bulldozers and military vehicles of the enemy.  It is the intensity of the blast killed all those who were in the vehicles of foreign troops.  And after the explosions were an attack with light weapons to those soldiers who were transporting the dead from the plaza of the blasts.  Then the soldiers behind the bulldozer linking tank pulled by a cable from the scene, but the mechanism still remains devastating burned in the explosion.




"Hand grenade attack killed four policemen in Zaranj" -.pdf permalink to non-terrorist web page


> According to details, four policemen were killed in a hand grenade attack on a police security post by the mojahedin of the Islamic Emirate in Zaranj, the centre of Nimroz Province, at 2200 [local time] last night.  The building of the security post was damaged and a number of other policemen were wounded in the bloody attack.  The mojahedin returned safely to their centres after the attack Reported by Qari Yusof Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
202035EDT Apr 09/210035UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"4 supplying vehicles of American invaders destroyed in Helmand"


> The mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate carried out an armed attack on an American supply convoy in Aghlagh area of Sangain District of Helmand Province today at 4:20pm. 4 vehicles of the convoy were destroyed in the attack.  The attack that took place as an ambush others who managed to escape from the scene of the attack.The mujahedin did not suffer any casualties in the attack. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"2 puppet army vehicles destroyed and 7 terrorists killed in Zabul" - Arabic followed by English versions


> Today afternoon 20-04-2009at approximately 4:30pm, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a puppet army convoy in near the center of Sewri district of Zabul province, in the ambush Mujahideen used heavy and light weapons, in which two enemy vehicles were destroyed 1 booty and 7 puppet terrorists were killed few wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Mujahedin kill 12 policemen in Zabol Province" - Arabic, followed by English versions


> According to details, the mojahedin of the Islamic Emirate carried out an attack on a police security post of the puppet administration in Kafirtsa area of Shamalzai District in Zabol Province at 2300 [local time] last night. As a result, the security post was captured and 12 policemen manning the post were killed.  A Ranger police vehicle was also destroyed in the attack and the weapons of the dead soldiers, which include rocket launchers and PK machineguns, were also seized.  The mojahedin set fire to the building of the security post after the attack Reported by Qari Muhamad Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
211955EDT Apr 09/212355UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"In Attacks 40 puppet soldiers killed in Zabul" - Arabic version


> According to details, four enemy security posts were destroyed and 40 policemen killed, as a result of bloody attacks carried out by the mojahedin of the Islamic Emirate on the police security posts of the puppet administration in an area between Kafarsah and Rakht Haya in Syori District of Zabol Province last night.  Two enemy Ranger vehicles were destroyed, and the mojahedin took two pickup vehicles, 10 Kalashnikov machineguns and two Pika heavy machineguns as booty during the bloody attack that lasted nearly three hours.  During the attack in which a large number of Taleban had taken part, one Taleban fighter was wounded and another martyred. From God we come and to Him we return.  It is worth mentioning that one enemy post was captured and 19 soldiers manning the post were killed and three vehicles were destroyed during a series of bloody attacks carried out by the mojahedin of the Islamic Emirate on the enemy security post in Kafarsah area of this district the day before yesterday. The officials of this province themselves had confirmed the fighting in the area and the heavy casualties inflicted upon their police.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Destruction of 3 Ranger type vehicle in an attack near Shinkay in the provine of Zabul 21/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 3 vehicles RENGER destruction of the enemy after an attack near Shenqui
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 21/4/2009
> The mujahideen attacked the Islamic Emirate in the eleventh hour of the afternoon (now) on a military convoy of puppet army soldiers when they were going to the Directorate in the curves "Bshi item" Shenqui state Department of Zabul, where the affected area is located between the status of the Directorate and the city of Qalat.  Attack resulted in the use of the heavy and light weapons, the destruction of three (3) of the enemy vehicles RENGER completely killed fourteen (14) where the soldiers.  Sheep and the mujahideen during the attack, which was part of a successful ambush, weapons and other military tasks of the dead soldiers.  The dead soldiers and destroyed vehicles are still scattered in the field of battle.




"2 puppet army vehicles destroyed and 7 terrorists killed in Zabul"


> Today afternoon 20-04-2009at approximately 4:30pm, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate   of Afghanistan ambushed a puppet army convoy in near the center of Sewri ddistrict of    Zabul pprovince, in the ambush Mujahideen used heavy and light weapons, in which two enemy vehicles were destroyed 1 booty and 7 puppet terrorists were killed few wounded.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
222020EDT Apr 09/230020UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"2 mortars fired at Kandahar airport" - Arabic version


> Today afternoon at 1:45pm 22-04-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired 2 mortars at Kandahar airport , where a large number of US and Canadian invaders live the damages and casualties were not reported. Reported by Qari Tousuf Ahmadi




"Destruction of a tank belonging to the English forces in Maiwand in the provine of Kandahar 22/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of two tanks of foreign forces in the occupied Meond
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 22/4/2009
> Yesterday evening destroyed two tanks of foreign forces, carried out the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate two heavily on a military convoy in the region, "Mzari" near the market district Meond, State of Kandahar.  Who in the blasts occurred one after another, which resulted in the destruction of tanks full, the dead and wounded soldiers in the passengers.  Then the transfer of enemy forces about their dead soldiers by military helicopters, helicopter, and in the morning on Wednesday withdrew tanks destroyed by cables from the scene.




" Five enemy soldiers killed in Nade-e Ali fighting" - Arabic version


> According to details, five internal and foreign soldiers were killed in an armed attack in Khoshahal area of Nade-e Ali District of Helmand Province at approximately 10:00 am local time on Sunday morning.  The enemy suffered the above-mentioned casualties after they came under a bloody attack by the Mujahideen, when they were trying to carry out an operation under the name of campaign in the area.   Reported by Qari Yusof Ahmadi




" 5 supplying vehicles of American invaders destroyed in Helmand" - Arabic version


> The mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate carried out an armed attack on an American supply convoy in Amanullah and Karemkariz areas of Sangin District of Helmand Province today at 10:10am. 5 vehicles of the convoy  were destroyed in the attack.  The attack that took place as an ambush in which 9 gourd police were killed and 7 wounded others who managed to escape from the scene of the attack.The mujahedin did not suffer any casualties in the attack. Reported by   Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"1 vehicle of puppet army   destroyed in Zabul" - Arabic version


> Today noon 22-04-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Joma Khan Kala area of of Shamolzo district of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 6 puppet terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Heavy explosion killed eight policemen in Qalat" - Arabic version


> According to details, one enemy Ranger vehicle was destroyed and eight soldiers on board were killed when the mojahedin of the Islamic Emirate carried out an explosion on a police convoy on Kabul-Kandahar highway in Amand Pol area near Qalat, the centre of Zabol Province, at about 11:00 am local time today.   The explosion took place when a convoy of vehicles of Jailani Khan, the security chief of the police of this province, was traveling in the area.  So far, there is no information on the fate of Jailani Khan who was the main target of the attack. .Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
231715EDT Apr 09/232115UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"6 supplying vehicles of American invaders destroyed in Kandahar" - Arabic version


> The mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate carried out an armed attack on stop of American supply vehicles in Kandoalo srai area of Kandahar city, today at 3:20am. 6 vehicles were destroyed in the attack.  The mujahedin did not suffer any casualties in the attack. Reported by   Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Destruction of a vehicle belonging to the local forces by an IED in Shorawak in the province of Kandahar 23/04/09” (Arabic, followed by English version) 


> Today 23-04-2009 at approximately 9 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Srosahano area of Shorawak district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and six puppet soldiers were killed in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"In Tow (Two?) explosions 6 American soldiers were killed 4 wounded in Helmand" - Arabic version


> According to details, 10 American soldiers were either killed or wound in two consecutive explosions carried out by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate on American soldiers in Khairollah Drap area of Garmser District of Helmand Province yesterday evening.  According to a report, the heavy explosions took place in the when the American soldiers were trying to defuse two mines in the area.  Six enemy soldiers were killed instantly and four others were seriously wounded in the explosions.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
241415EDT Apr 09/241815UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Heavy explosion killed seven policemen in Kandahar" - Arabic version


> Today morning at 9:00am local time one puppet army Ranger vehicle was destroyed and seven soldiers on board were killed when the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate carried out an explosion on a police convoy in Salokhan area of Danad district of Kandahar Province, .Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"A vehicle of  puppet army blew up in Kandahar" - Arabic version


> Today 24-04-2009 at approximately 8:45 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Uaqub Qalach area of Arghandab district of Kandahar  province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and five puppet soldiers were killed in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 tank of invaders (American?) army destroyed in Helmand" - Arabic version


> Yesterday afternoon 23-04-2009,Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote control landmines blew up a tank of invaders army in Diwal area in Garmsir district of Helmand province. all 5 the invader terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"puppet army check posts captured and 8 terrorists killed in Zabul" - Arabic version


> Wednesday midnight 24-04-2009, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with light and heavy weapons attacked 3 check posts of puppet army in Taker area in Mizana district of Zabul province. In the attack Mujahideen captured the check posts, killed eight puppet terrorists and wounded five, also the check posts were now under Mujahideen control. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
260825EDT Apr 09/261225UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"In 3 martyrdom attacks 2 for(e)igners and 14 puppet soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Today noon 12:17pm 3 martyrdom attackers of Islamic Emirate Mulah Adris, mulah Abdulbaser, Mula Muhammad Nabi, carried out the attacks against the foreigners and puppet governor in Kandahar city.  The martyrdom attackers were armed with light and heavy weapons.  2 foreigners and more than 14 high rank military and security personnel were killed while few injured.




"8 puppet army soldiers were killed 4 wounded in Kandahar"


> Today morning The mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate carried out a direct attack on the puppet army soldiers in Mahighar area of Panjwai district of Kandahar Province. As a result, the eight soldiers were killed 4 wounded.  The mojahedin took as booty the weapons and ammunition of the dead soldiers.  Reported by  Zabihollah Mojahed




"1 tank of American spatial <special?> force destroyed in Zabul"


> Today morning 25-04-2009 at approximately 9:00am local time ,Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote control landmines blew up a tank of American invaders army in Spino khono area in Shamlzo district of Zabul province. in explosion the tank was destroyed and all 6 the invader terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"(P)uppet army check posts captured and 8 terrorists killed in Zabul"


> Wednesday midnight 24-04-2009, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with light and heavy weapons attacked 3 check posts of puppet army in Taker area in Mizana district of Zabul province. In the attack Mujahideen captured the check posts, killed eight puppet terrorists and wounded five, also the check posts were now under Mujahideen control. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"Enemy base have come under light and heavy weapons attack in Zabul"


> Last night at approximately 11m local time According to details, the "Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attack on base of American invaders and there puppets in Manar area of Shahrispa district of Zabul province.  In attack 6 enemy soldiers killed few wounded. also tow military vehicles were destroyed. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"(P)uppet police check captured in Zabul"


> Last night 24-04-2009 at approximately 10pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a puppet police check post in Kaperchah area in Shamlzo district of Zabul province, in the attack Mujahideen took controlled of the post and puppets police fled from the area, also small weapons were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
261710EDT Apr 09/262110UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Destruction of a tank of Canadian forces in Panjawe in the province of Kandahar 26/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version - Alternate official English version


> *(Official English)  Today morning 26-04-2009 at approximately 10;00am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote control landmines blew up a tank of NATO invaders army in Khibari Ghar area in Panjwai district of Kandahar province. in explosion all the invader terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng) The destruction of tanks, Canadian military forces in the Panjwayi
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 26/4/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at ten this morning a tank of regular military forces of Canada occupied Assaker improvised explosive device in the village of "Reggie," near "Khyeeri guard," the state of Kandahar.  According to the report, the explosion, which was with a remote control for the destruction of the enemy tank completely, killing all inside.  After the explosion, the enemy surrounded the area, and the occupiers and patrol parked there until the age now. *




"Two tanks of NATO invaders destroyed by martyrdom attack in  Kandahar"


> Yesterday evening, two tanks belonging to the NATO invaders convoy were destroyed, when Muka Rwi Muhammad, a hero mujahed of the Islamic Emirate and a resident of Kandahar Province, carried out a martyrdom attack on a military convoy of NATO invaders soldiers in Watghra area of Boldak district of Kandahar province on a road between the city of Kandahar and Boldak District.  The attack, which was carried out in a Costar bus, destroyed two enemy tanks and killed all soldiers.  The area was sealed off by the enemy and the dead soldiers were taken by helicopters to the airport in this province. The damaged tanks remain at the scene of the incident. .Reported by  Qari Yousuf Ahmadai




"Killing 4 and wounding 3 occupiers in an explosion in Nad Ali in the province of Helmand 26/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 4 killed and 3 soldiers injured in the bombing of the Directorate of occupiers on the club
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 26/4/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at seven in the evening on foot patrol on the soldiers occupying forces in the region, "the village Khoshhal" of the Directorate of Nad Ali in Helmand, killing and wounding of seven (7) soldiers as occupiers.  Which was the result of the explosion with a remote control, four (4) occupation soldiers and wounded three (3) others.  After the blast, the mujahideen attacked the lightly armed soldiers who were carrying their dead and the injured area, where damage to more casualties among the enemy killed and wounded.




"Another tank of American invaders destroyed in Zabul"


> Today at 05:00am [local time] A tank belonging to American invaders ssoldiers was destroyed when the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate carried out a heavy explosion on their military convoy in Spin Khono intersection in Shamalzai District of Zabol Province.  The enemy tank was totally destroyed and the American invaders soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled explosion.  A tank of the invaders soldiers was also destroyed in a similar mine attack in this area yesterday.  The roads to Shinkay, Nawbahar and Shamalzai districts pass through the Spin Khono intersection. This intersection is part of the Shamalzai District. This is the third enemy tank that is destroyed in similar explosions by the mujahedin in this district in the past week.Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
270745EDT Apr 09/271145UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

REPEAT - "Destruction of 2 tanks of invader Canadian forces as a result of a martyrdom attack in Boldak in the province of Kandahar 26/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version - Official English


> *(Official English)  Yesterday evening, two tanks belonging to the NATO invaders convoy were destroyed, when Muka Rwi Muhammad, a hero mujahed of the Islamic Emirate and a resident of Kandahar Province, carried out a martyrdom attack on a military convoy of NATO invaders soldiers in Watghra area of Boldak district of Kandahar province on a road between the city of Kandahar and Boldak District.  The attack, which was carried out in a Costar bus, destroyed two enemy tanks and killed all soldiers.  The area was sealed off by the enemy and the dead soldiers were taken by helicopters to the airport in this province. The damaged tanks remain at the scene of the incident. .Reported by  Qari Yousuf Ahmadai
> 
> (Arabic into Google English)  The destruction of two tanks of the occupation of the Canadian result in a martyrdom attack Baldk
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 26/4/2009
> Attacked one of the heroes of the Islamic Emirate hero (Mullah Muhammad) Morocco yesterday martyrs attack on a military convoy of Canadian troops occupied on a highway in Kandahar Baldk "Oot young" near the center of the mandate of the Directorate of Baldk Kandahar, resulting in the destruction of two tanks (2) enemy convoy.  Resulted in the attack was a car bomb castor, the destruction of the enemy's tanks are full and killing all those inside.  It should be mentioned that for a technical failure in the intelligence area, we have the publication of news today. *


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
271645EDT Apr 09/272045UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"The American cowards kill 7 and arrest 4 others in Zhari in the province of Kandahar 27/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Americans cowards killed 7 people and 4 others arrested in Kandahar
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 27/4/2009
> According to details received, after the middle of the night, the U.S. occupation forces attacked a house in the village, "Kolk" buttons to boycott the state of Kandahar, the attack resulted in the death of (7) of the owners of the house, and transferred (4) with the other prisoners, were wounded (3) but also others.  In the novel to the people of the area: the martyrs and prisoners, all workers, farmers, local people, who come from other areas to work on farms, as was the fate of the above-mentioned result of U.S. attack.  One of the two martyrs, too.




"Bombing Kandahar airport with rockets 27/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The bombing of Kandahar airport rocket
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 27/4/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate launched at the fourth yesterday afternoon a number of rockets at the Kandahar airport, the air, which is the largest after the Bagram base in the presence of foreign troops in the country.  Material losses the enemy suffered great addition to the deaths and casualties in its ranks, but it did not have accurate information about the numbers.




" Killing 12 soldiers inlcuding 8 Americans in Girmsir in the province of Helmand 27/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 12 soldiers killed, including 8 U.S. soldiers in Jermser
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 27/4/2009
> Exploded four mines against the U.S. for the American soldiers in the infantry at the second session on Monday afternoon in the "good God Aghahosseini cold" Jermser province, Helmand province, resulting in the loss of ( 8 ) American soldiers on the spot.  Prior to this incident by the hour, the mujahideen detonated a bulldozer in the same area, an improvised explosive device, resulting in the destruction and the deaths of four soldiers of the Army of the client, were also injured another soldier.  Then the battle face to face with the enemy, but thanks God there was no casualties in the ranks of the mujahideen.




" Heavy fighting continuing throughout the day in Nad Ali in the province of Helmand 27/04/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Heavy fighting continuing throughout the day and in the Pope's Bhran and Nad Ali district of Helmand
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 27/4/2009
> Severe battle took place on Monday in the province Janger Nad Ali district of Helmand province, between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate of foreign forces of occupation, when a tank of the enemy's improvised explosive device. In the explosion and then in the battle, which lasted until this afternoon, killing seven Afghan and foreign troops, including their commander, and a number of others injured. In a separate report last violent clashes continued throughout the day between the two parties in the "Baba Ji" and "Bhran" Hkurjah Committees of the status of the Territory, resulting in casualties and injuries among the enemy, however, did not have information on the exact number so far.  Two students <Taliban> were wounded and another killed in these clashes, I am God and to Him we return.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
282020EDT Apr 09/290020UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Statement of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan about beginning of scale operation for the sake of a victory 28/4/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> ".... Include (victory) all the war tactics of contemporary martyrdom operations and improvised explosive devices and booby-trapped cars, and advertising operations, and ambushes and surprise attacks, targeting those of foreign forces and diplomatic positions and convoys to transport supplies and supply logistics, and senior officials in the administration client, members of Parliament, and the staff of the Ministries of Defense and Interior and the security forces ...."




"Two tanks of British invaders blew up in Helmand"


> Today at 3:00pm [local time] , two British invaders armored tanks were destroyed when the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate carried out two explosions on a patrol of the British invaders in Sorkhabad area near Sangin District of Helmand Province.  The two explosions, which were carried out one after the other, destroyed two tanks and killed nine British soldiers on board instantly.  The area was surrounded by the enemy after the heavy explosions, and the dead soldiers were taken to their centers. The burnt out tanks remain at the scene of the incident. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"From three days a   military convoy of NATO invaders surrounded in Kandahar" - Arabic version


> According to details, a military convoy of NATO invaders forces, consisting of 100 tanks that was on its way back from Talokan area in Panjwai District of Kandahar Province to the centre of the province, has been encircled by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate for the past three days in Shaykh Qalandar area situated near the centre of the district.  According to the report, one armored tank of the convoy was blown up by a landmine in an area between Talokan and Shaykh Qalandar the day before yesterday (26 April 2009). As a result the enemy tank was totally destroyed and seven invaders soldiers on board were killed.  The report adds that the tanks of the enemy military convoy have been encircled in various parts of the district and are attacked day and night by the mujahedin with light and. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 vehicle of puppet army destroyed in Zabul" - Arabic, followed by English version


> Today noon 25-04-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked on a chick post of puppet army in Hasan Kariz area of Shahjoi district of Zabul province.later when more puppet army arrive to the for help of post mujahideen with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of them. the landmine destroyed the vehicle and all puppet terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
291445EDT Apr 09/291845UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

" Killing and wounding 17 Canadian soldiers in explosions in Zhari in the province of Kandahar 29/04/09" (GoogEng) - Alternate official English link - Original in Arabic, followed by official English


> *(Official English)  In explosions 17 NATO invaders soldiers were killed in Kandahar
> Today noon at approximately 1 :00pm,17 NATO invaders soldiers were either killed few wound in few consecutive explosions carried out by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate on NATO soldiers in Lakokhil area of Zhari District of Kandahar Province.  According to a report, the heavy explosions took place in the when the NATO soldiers were trying to rest under the trees in the area.  17 terorest soldiers were killed instantly and few others were seriously wounded in the explosions.. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic into Google English)  Killing 17 and wounding a Canadian soldier in bombings Department buttons <Zhari?>
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
292055EDT Apr 09/300055UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Three American invaders supply vehicles were destroyed in Kandahar" - Arabic version


> Yesterday evning at approximately 5 pm and 9:00pm, The mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate set fire to thee vehicles carrying containers when they attacked a logistical convoys of the American invaders on Kandahar -Herat highway in Sanzari district of Kandahar province and Boldak Kandahar  highway in Mail area of Boldak district of same province.  The three vehicles were completely destroyed in the attack and few police were killed. The burnt out vehicles still morning on the highway.Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 tank of NATO invaders army destroyed in Kandahar" - Arabic version


> Today morning 29-04-2009 at approximately 7;40am local time ,Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote control landmines blew up a tank of NATO invaders army in Kochi area in Panjwai district of Kandahar province. in explosion all the invader terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Zabihullah Mujahid regarding reasons 8th Sowr <Anniversary of Victory over Soviets> was not marked by Karzai administration” - Arabic version


> ".... The servants of the crusaders and those who brought jihad into disrepute have betrayed the million and a half martyrs and the great sacrifices of the sacred jihad of  Afghanistan against the Russians and communists. They should know that the Mujahid Afghan people will never allow them the opportunity to deceive the Muslims and ensure the interests of the crusaders by the so-called celebration of the honourable jihad victory ...."


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
302055EDT Apr 09/010055UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

" A vehicle of puppet army blew up in Zabul"


> Yesterday  noon 29-04-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Malghzio area of Qalat city capital of Zabul  province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 2 puppet soldiers were killed or wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
Summary:  Canadian Forces References, April 2009*

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

Summary of references to Taliban claiming responsibility for incidents mentioning Canadians during April 2009 attached as .pdf.
-----


----------

